# Snowbear switch



## mobo

Is the snowbear switch in the black box made by superwinch? I found the superwinch switch for 50 bucks. Superwinch 1591 Rotary Switch or is it a cole hersee switch?


----------



## MBrooks420

Have you considered upgrading the type of switch? I purchased a waterproof atv winch solenoid for pretty cheap. Mounted it next to the battery, then only 2 small wires come into the cab, and I can plow with the window all the way up. I use a handlebar style switch, that I just hold, or set in the center console.


----------



## dougiu

*Snowbear Switch Mounting*

This is how I mounted my switch......it works great. Its right beside where my hand rests.


----------



## Kyleb1115

I have an older snowbear plow (well it is used, not sure the age) but was told the winch was replaced. looks OEM. i need a new switch and i found one for 71 shipped that sounds like the new style switch. will the new style switch work with the 2 connector winch?

this is where i found the switch.

http://snowbear.sgci.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=84&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=32137

it sounds, from the description, that it is. can anyone confirm this? i need the switch asap and have not yet gotten a reply back from them =/


----------



## antjmar

Kyleb1115;905668 said:


> I have an older snowbear plow (well it is used, not sure the age) but was told the winch was replaced. looks OEM. i need a new switch and i found one for 71 shipped that sounds like the new style switch. will the new style switch work with the 2 connector winch?
> 
> this is where i found the switch.
> 
> http://snowbear.sgci.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=84&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=32137
> 
> it sounds, from the description, that it is. can anyone confirm this? i need the switch asap and have not yet gotten a reply back from them =/


I DONT THINK this will work call them tell them you have an older snowbear with a "superwinch" and tell tell them you need a switch.
The old window switches were much larger then what you see in the post above. I believe the new snowbears use a different winch and a box with relays or soleniods built in so the can use a small switch.

For a lot less money you can convert yours to use a momentary on- off momentray on toggle switch with 2 heavy duty SPDT relays and a switch for about $35 to $40.


----------



## Kyleb1115

i will do my best to find out. i know it would be cheaper to do it with the relays but i need this plow working now. everything is getting delayed and it is already snowing! 

i figured that the control box would be the same as those heavy duty relays, and the switch no different than a momentary on - off - momentary on switch.. in a sence..

so i could fully see how it would work, and fully see how it might not..

the winch on the plow is almost new, but it only has the 2 wires.


----------



## Kyleb1115

just ordered that switch and we will see if it works or not. i actually like the style of that switch and thats why i wanted it. that and i can move it to another vehicle if i need to (we have 2 vehicles prepared) so that makes it even better!

i will post back it it works. im still waiting on my mount also! it was on backorder. allready spent $150 having someone else plow my driveway. could have just bought a new plow with the money it cost me already! o well... procrastination is bad.


----------



## MBrooks420

The switch should work fine, like mentioned, the relays are in the control box. This can be made to use with 2 vehicles as well, by wiring 2 atv handle bar switches, or by just lengthening the wire, and running the small wire in the window like the original mammoth switch.


----------



## antjmar

Sorry, I didnt realize the switch comes with the control box. I am sure it will work. But snowbear processing & shipping can be sloooow (based on my experience).


----------



## MBrooks420

Actually I reread the description, and I think by control box, they mean switch housing.


----------



## Kyleb1115

i will let you guys know how it works. i got it from another site. there was a problem so i got it for cheaper since my mount and cross member took too long. they had to make the bracket and never told me! o well. 

i was told the switch will work with the old and new plows. if anyone is looking for a replacement, i am guessing this is the way to go. cheaper than the old switch and much better. especially not having to run and deal with those huge wires! 

now to hope it gets overnighted to my house!


----------



## ArcticCat1

Kyle,

Last winter I had to wait about a few weeks for my mounts and electronics to arrive:realmad:

By the time they came, we didn't get any more snow for the year. :crying: Hope you don't have to wait as long!! 

Enjoy your plow!!!


----------



## Kyleb1115

ArcticCat1;915007 said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Last winter I had to wait about a few weeks for my mounts and electronics to arrive:realmad:
> 
> By the time they came, we didn't get any more snow for the year. :crying: Hope you don't have to wait as long!!
> 
> Enjoy your plow!!!


so far it has been that way! but luckily its on its way and should be here tues or wed! well, thats what the tracking says. it has moved to (so they have actually shipped it...lol)

but we just got snow last night.. but powdery so not toooo bad. hopefully nothing to bad until wed..

quick question, how hard is the mount to hook up? (i know they are all diff) but do you have to drill holes for it (i would assume)


----------



## ArcticCat1

No, no need to drill holes in the frame to install the mount! Snowbear engineers their mounts to bolt into existing holes in the frame. Mounts are made specially for every truck/suv. The mounts were a breeze to install!


----------



## Kyleb1115

ArcticCat1;916595 said:


> No, no need to drill holes in the frame to install the mount! Snowbear engineers their mounts to bolt into existing holes in the frame. Mounts are made specially for every truck/suv. The mounts were a breeze to install!


sweet! yeah, the reason they took so long on mine was because they had to make it! i guess not many people put plows on their suzuki sidekick sport trucks (i say truck because its 200% different than the regular sidekick)

we will see how she does plowing. haha.


----------



## ranger88den

Kyle, Let us know how the switch works, I have a Geo Tracker with the big switch that I'd like to upgrade. Thanks


----------



## Kyleb1115

i will let you all know everything =]

normally, i am over on the Honda Prelude forums because she is my baby, but during the winter the suzuki is while the prelude sits in the garage. ill get you guys pictures and everything! haha

how does your tracker plow? i have the sport version of the sidekick with the 125Hp engine and the comforts. i have knobby offroad/snow 31 inch 235 tires, so she should do pretty good in 4wd Low


----------



## ranger88den

Kyleb1115;917952 said:


> i will let you all know everything =]
> 
> how does your tracker plow? i have the sport version of the sidekick with the 125Hp engine and the comforts. i have knobby offroad/snow 31 inch 235 tires, so she should do pretty good in 4wd Low


Don't know. I got it in April and haven't had enough to plow (it's for personal use only). The Tracker has a 1.6, 8v engine; pretty low hp. You must have the 1.8 or 2.0?


----------



## delagem

I have a really old Snowbear, probably 9 or 10 years old. Has the chain for lifting, and had the huge window-mount switch.

You can rewire your plow under the hood using this schematic and 2 relays, then just run 3 wires to the switch in the cab.

I got the wiring from a cheezy superwinch. The relays with the superwinch melted in less than a week. Some better relays have now lasted for a year.


----------



## antjmar

Thats the same diagram I used to install my new switch with the relays! I used the new switch for the first time a few days ago and it so much easier to plow without that old monster switch hanging from the window!!!


----------



## MBrooks420

I've been using this solenoid for a while. http://www.gorillawinches.com/winch...lla-atv-winch-universal-thumb-switch-kit.html I got it off eBay a little cheaper.
Was able to mount it right next to the battery. The handle bar switch lead is long enough I can hang it out the window while run the winch up and down. Handy when straightening the, and when putting it on.


----------



## delagem

Hey,

that solenoid setup looks nice! For $50 I think I'd go that route, but the way I posted only costs $15 or so....

Here's the link to the old post, containing the schematic, and some links to the relays. As I mentioned, I just bought some high amp relays off FleaBay, because it was quicker

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77372


----------

